

1099ers are still 1099ers - tomasien
https://medium.com/ondemand/1099ers-are-still-1099ers-for-now-2db35b66ee48

======
dalke
> Their models are based on the money saved and lack of overhead by using
> contract workers rather than hiring employees and having to foot the bill
> associated with a massive employee workforce (benefits like social security
> and medicare are pricey, to say the least).

Why should we support business models which make it harder for the contract
workers, when retired or disabled, to get decent benefits and health care?

If companies aren't paying into those systems, and contract workers aren't
paying into those systems, then where is the funding supposed to come from,
for all those people who someday will not be making money from the "On-Demand
Economy"?

